# I got a fever and the only cure's more Mercier Serpens!



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess the only person to direct this question to would be Mike, but anyone's welcome to chime in. Will there be a Reynolds 853 road bike available in the 2011 model year? I debated buying one a year ago, but got a little trigger shy and held off from buying another road bike until this year...now I want a Mercier Serpens but all the 56cm's are gone!

Just wondering if there's any hope for bringing this bike back, maybe with a fresh new paint scheme and a SRAM Force kit.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe a lugged Reynolds 853 frame?


----------

